# OTC Updater Dead?



## EirikrHinnRauthi (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey guys! Is the OTC Updater EOL'd? I'm getting an error when trying to update a stubborn device. Do you think there is a string that could be change?

Anyone with an Enterprise Support Agreement want to see if they can find out wassssup if we can't figure anything out here?

`The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a send. Encountered web exception communicating with https://fe3.delivery.mp.microsoft.com/UpdateMetadataService, Exception: System.Net.WebException: The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a send. ---> System.IO.IOException: Unable to read data from the transport connection: An existing connection was forcibly closed by the remote host.`


----------



## smartblu (Jan 10, 2021)

Windows Update service migrated to TLS 1.2 but OTC tool is built against .NET 4.0 that does not support TLS 1.2.
Support for Windows Phone 8.1 and Windows 10 Mobile has ended and that’s why also OTC is out of support and Microsoft is not making updates to that.
However, users can still get the existing OTC tool to work by adding 8 required entries:








						OTC Updater
					

Hi, You can simply copy the link to reach the desire place in the regedit and then modify the required value. Step 1 - Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\.NETFramework\v2.0.50727 Create a



					answers.microsoft.com


----------



## trogper (May 18, 2021)

I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer
https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ
can you try it out? I don't have a windows phone


----------



## trigardre1 (Jun 8, 2021)

trogper said:


> I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer
> https://mega.nz/file/jo5y0BbK#1UvM7xn7BRuBO_X4UjN0UZ5vNttyzYT_NNwk6r0ozT8
> can you try it out? I don't have a windows phone

Click to collapse



got some updateDELL.dell error fixable??


----------



## trigardre1 (Jun 8, 2021)

trigardre1 said:


> got some updateDELL.dell error fixable??

Click to collapse


----------



## trogper (Jun 18, 2021)

@trigardre1 
sorry, forgot to update the link


----------



## Gastrocnemius (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks Trogper! Now have Windows 10 Mobile on my Lumia 640. Had previously tried editing the registry on my laptop to enable OTC Updater to communicate with the Microsoft server, as outlined on Allaboutwindowsphone, but without success. Yay!


----------



## Gastrocnemius (Aug 28, 2021)

trogper said:


> I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer
> https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ
> can you try it out? I don't have a windows phone

Click to collapse



Yes, works fine. My Lumia 640 is now on W10M. Thanks!


----------



## Vincenzo* (Oct 19, 2021)

trogper said:


> I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer
> https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ
> can you try it out? I don't have a windows phone

Click to collapse



Just to say thank you for your efforts and that I have now got Win 10 on my Lumia 640 LTE. After the initial install I did get another Windows Update and then I could access the MS Store and download the apps I wanted to use.


----------



## garisa (Jan 2, 2022)

Thank you, this is the best and the simplest way to upgrade from WP8.1 to W10m. And I'm keeping your file for the rainy day.


----------



## mrjdev (May 1, 2022)

trogper said:


> I have recompiled the binary (otcupdater.exe) with .net 4.7 which should support tls 1.2 and newer
> https://mega.nz/file/i8BEhRBR#QJJztViI-mffipA6gNjfhhPFHflHH5S7WusrpEJhYqQ
> can you try it out? I don't have a windows phone

Click to collapse



Hello. Is this compatible with 512MB ram phones like Lumia 530? I want to download the update for Windows 10 using PC because i don't want to get low storage error with my device using OTA update. Thanks


----------



## trogper (May 1, 2022)

mrjdev said:


> Hello. Is this compatible with 512MB ram phones like Lumia 530? I want to download the update for Windows 10 using PC because i don't want to get low storage error with my device using OTA update. Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi
I am not sure, I have not even used the tool myself. If you find any manual to update L530 to W10 which uses otc updater, then yes, it should work.


----------



## Old_Mil (Jul 4, 2022)

Vincenzo* said:


> Just to say thank you for your efforts and that I have now got Win 10 on my Lumia 640 LTE. After the initial install I did get another Windows Update and then I could access the MS Store and download the apps I wanted to use.

Click to collapse



It's July 2022, I downloaded this and tried to update my Lumia 640 LTE to W10M.  The updater ran, detected my phone, downloaded logs, checked for updates, and said no updates were available.  Any thoughts on what to do?


----------



## hooooossamq (Jul 30, 2022)

Old_Mil said:


> It's July 2022, I downloaded this and tried to update my Lumia 640 LTE to W10M.  The updater ran, detected my phone, downloaded logs, checked for updates, and said no updates were available.  Any thoughts on what to do?

Click to collapse



you can try offline update.


----------



## Old_Mil (Jul 30, 2022)

Tried the offline update and updated successfully to W10M.  Aside from losing access to the Here WeGo GPS app, everything else works better.  Even after the 3G drawdown the phone works well with LTE/4G/2G.  A couple of catches: IMS is not provisioned, and Wifi Calling does not work.  When I have wifi turned on, all my calls go straight through to voicemail.  With WiFi off, they ring properly.


----------



## dadlevaye (Aug 22, 2022)

Hello, Where to get offline updater to Windows 10 mobile?



Old_Mil said:


> Tried the offline update and updated successfully to W10M.  Aside from losing access to the Here WeGo GPS app, everything else works better.  Even after the 3G drawdown the phone works well with LTE/4G/2G.  A couple of catches: IMS is not provisioned, and Wifi Calling does not work.  When I have wifi turned on, all my calls go straight through to voicemail.  With WiFi off, they ring properly.

Click to collapse


----------

